# Can kittens eat adult cat food?



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Is it ok for kittens to eat a decent adult cat food or do they need actual kitten food? I was under the impression it's fine for them to eat a good complete adult food. And is it the same for wet and dry? Thanks.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yup, completely fine if they food is a good quality one and a complete one. Kittens need more taurine, calcium and vitamins while they grow but because kittens eat more than adult cats they inadvertently take in more of that stuff anyhow. 

The dry kibble may be a bit too big but if that is the case just smash it into smaller pieces.


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for that Hobbs. I have a 16 week old BSH. When we got her our breeder gave us a kitten pack which contained J/W, Royal Canin, and a couple of other dry foods. She said to mix them together and when they had finished to just stick to one of them. She said to leave dry available to her all day and feed wet as a treat.

So she wasn't very interested in the dry and I wanted to give her a good quality wet and quite foolishly thought Gourmet was a good food but all it did was give her an upset tummy so I gave her boiled chicken for a few days to try and get her back to normal which it did and have for the last week been giving her Hi-Life as I thought that was a good quality food. It seems to agree with her and she seems to love it but I have since read on your A-Z guide of wet foods that it should only be fed as a treat but as she is still pretty much turning her nose up at the dry (which I should add is just the Royal Canin kitten at the moment - which I have since read isn't great either) she is having about 1 - 1 1/2 sachets a day.


So I'm going to order from Zooplus or somewhere similar as it would seem there is more variety online but now I don't know what to try her on. I want her tummy to stay settled and I want her to have a good quality food. I had thought about getting some Applaws dry and then maybe trying Bovita and just giving her the Bovita in the morning and evening. Does this sound like a good idea or have I got it completely wrong?

Gosh I'm so sorry for the mammoth post, just want to do the best for her


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

What HiLife are you feeding Pippin?


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

Pippin I feed Max Aminoda after trying Smilla first. Max is happy on the Aminoda but I have decided to move him onto Raw.
Hobbs very kindly sent me some Aminoda and I said if anyone wanted to try it I would send someone a few tins of mine.
Would you like to try it?


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

I started off with HiLife Poultry in pouches but she went off that so is now eating HiLife Ocean Assortment in pouches.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I am slightly puzzled as the HiLife ones that you are feeding are complete foods I believe. However, there are better foods that are cheaper. 

Tyrole has mentioned Animonda and that would also be on my list. If your cat likes fish then also check out the smilla red tuna tins. Grau would also be on my list as would be bozita, but particularly the tins. 

Now since Tyrole has mentioned it, have you considered going raw?


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

tyrole said:


> Pippin I feed Max Aminoda after trying Smilla first. Max is happy on the Aminoda but I have decided to move him onto Raw.
> Hobbs very kindly sent me some Aminoda and I said if anyone wanted to try it I would send someone a few tins of mine.
> Would you like to try it?


Tyrole that is very kind of you, thanks for the offer 

Hobbs, I don't know much about raw feeding, only read a few bits on here. I didn't even know you could raw feed until I read it on this site. I guess feeding cat food is perhaps more convenient for us and if it's a good quality cat food then I think I would rather stick with cat food for the time being at least. I will look into those brands that you mention, thank you for your advice.


----------

